# OB NCON Sorters/ Top Producers



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

Who is this kid


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 30, 2022)

@commiecorvus at what point is it considered spamming??


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 30, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Violation I should be banned please do lmao how many warnings do I have meow 😸



Do you want to be banned?
I can certainly do that.
Being mildly annoying isn't a bannable offense but I can do it if that's what you want.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 30, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Do you want to be banned?
> I can certainly do that.
> Being mildly annoying isn't a bannable offense but I can do it if that's what you want.


Please do it.


----------



## WHS (Apr 30, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Please do it.


----------



## WHS (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 30, 2022)

Is it just me, or does he reply to himself but forget to switch accounts first


----------



## Luck (May 1, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> Is it just me, or does he reply to himself but forget to switch accounts first


Okay my secret is out. RWTM is my alt account. 
Somestimes I do forgot to switch.


----------



## aifbeewert (May 1, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Please do it.


™️


----------



## WHS (May 4, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> ™️


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Do you want to be banned?
> I can certainly do that.
> Being mildly annoying isn't a bannable offense but I can do it if that's what you want.


That RWTM works at my DC. They had the Break Room ban thier account permanently.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> That RWTM works at my DC. They had the Break Room ban thier account permanently. After first break last Tuesday (7:30 pm Central standard time) the account was deactivated. Something about confidentiality agreements and not wanting to bind them? Also they said they have other channels already well developed. I just wanted to see all their threads. They told me to check them out because they are very resourceful.



*I flagged you when you came in because you have the same IP as RWTM.
That user asked to be banned and I did so with the understanding that they wouldn't come back.
Coming back to play games is not how you get on my good side.
If you are a coworker, I suggest you be very, very quiet for a while.
If you are who I think you are, go away.
I'm not in the fucking mood.*


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> *I flagged you when you came in because you have the same IP as RWTM.
> That user asked to be banned and I did so with the understanding that they wouldn't come back.
> Coming back to play games is not how you get on my good side.
> If you are a coworker, I suggest you be very, very quiet for a while.
> ...


Jeez. That’s a lie because I’m using a private relay.


----------



## aifbeewert (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> That RWTM works at my DC. They had the Break Room ban thier account permanently. After first break last Tuesday (7:30 pm Central standard time) the account was deactivated. Something about confidentiality agreements and not wanting to bind them? Also they said they have other channels already well developed. I just wanted to see all their threads. They told me to check them out because they are very resourceful.


™️


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2022)

jake, is that you?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Jeez. That’s a lie because I’m using a private relay. I just wanted to check their threads. We work on the same key. The threads that were created hold insightful information. It could help the distribution center employees and the store employees. To be honest your opinion went in one ear and out the other. Stop lying


*When I'm using the big letters it means I'm talking as Moderator.*
*That means I'm not lying about how the show is run.
I say again, don't piss me off and keep a very low profile.
Singing the praises of someone who was a PITA is not that.
Otherwise...




*


----------



## WHS (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Jeez. That’s a lie because I’m using a private relay. I just wanted to check their threads. We work on the same key. The threads that were created hold insightful information. It could help the distribution center employees and the store employees. To be honest your opinion went in one ear and out the other. Stop lying.


My guy.  Using a basic private relay doesn’t mean you’re magically incognito to the internet.  We all know it’s you


----------



## Luck (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Jeez. That’s a lie because I’m using a private relay. I just wanted to check their threads. We work on the same key. The threads that were created hold insightful information. It could help the distribution center employees and the store employees. To be honest your opinion went in one ear and out the other. Stop lying.


You dont have to lie. Any chance it wasnt you went out the window when you revealed you have Asperbgers on this account too. 

Look RWTM, I enjoy having your enthusiasm here. But you need to mellow out. For what its worth you are doing better this go around already. Challenge yourself to making no more than 2 in any combination of posts/DMs/shoutbox messages a day. 

You are a cool guy but were exhausting to deal with before. I dont know much about Aspbergers other than it comes with some challenges in social environments so maybe that was your speed but it prevented having meaningful discussion when you come in and there are 20 notifications, half of which are replies to 3 year old threads with nothing more than a "." As a reply lol.

I sincerely hope you stick around. Just try to be more clear with what you are asking and focus on one topic at a time lol.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> The threads that were created hold insightful information.




Well they all said it was on targets SharePoint and was accessible to all through the proper channels which should be much easier to navigate through than their odd posts.  One would think target would want to keep and protects it's IP and not have some random employee sharing shit like that which is why not everyone has access. Also doesn't make rational sense to ask to be removed from here then send in coworkers to stir the shit left behind. One special persons opinion on how they see the world from their limited perspective does not reflect how a business should operate or change function as theirs more going on than ones small job function.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 23, 2022)

This stopped being useful a while back so it's getting the 🔐.


----------

